# In Depth Beginners Guitar Course



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

If you're a beginner or knows someone who wants to start playing, check out my free course. 

The Ultimate How To Play Guitar Guide [15 Easy Steps] | The Complete Guitar


----------

